# Step7 Netzwerke nach MS Word importieren



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte für eine Projektdokumentation, die S7 Netzwerke in Word importieren, so wie es die S7 drucken würde.
Damit ich zusätzlich Kapitelnummern, Überschriften, Seitenzahlen, Kopf-/Fusszeile besondere Markierungen etc. hinzufügen kann und vor allen Dingen eine einzig(!) Datei habe.

Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Hat jemand spontan ne Idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte?

für jede Hilfe dankbar
Andreas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

mir fällt gerade nur ein ziemlich umständlicher weg ein:

Mit STEP7 in eine PDF drucken (z. B. mit PDFfactory) 
und dann die einzelnen Seiten mit Photoshop (vielleicht 
geht das auch mit anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen)
die Seiten der PDF einzeln in JPGs wandeln. :shock:

Hoffentlich hat noch jemand eine einfachere Idee. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Torsten_G (14 Mai 2005)

Screenshot vielleicht?

Tastenkombination "AltGr" + "Druck" - dann ist es sofort ein Bild und man muß nicht aus der PDF-Datei wandeln.

Programme wie Hypersnap" ermöglichen sogar ein komfortables Snappen definierter Bildschirmbereiche, damit lassen sich Screenshots sehr leicht und schnell zu erzeugen. 

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## joker76 (16 Mai 2005)

Versuch es doch mal mit DocPro von Siemens.
Dieser erstellt aus dem SPS-Programm einer Art Elekrtoschaltplan, mi Rahmen Autor etc.


Sehr gut geignet um eine SPS-Dokumentation zu erstellen.

Und funktioniert quasi auf Knopfdruck.


----------

